# Coil Section



## DemonicBunnee (16/4/15)

I've noticed an increased amount of coiling post popping up all over the place. I had the same issue when I created my thread, as there isn't REALLY a place for it. Maybe it's just my slight CDO rearing it's symmetrical heads...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

havent seen an addition to your thread for a while.... show us the money!


----------



## DemonicBunnee (16/4/15)

Jakey said:


> havent seen an addition to your thread for a while.... show us the money!



I tried making new Claptons last night, did not go well, much 32g was lost in the battle.... Will have to try the easy way I saw in that vid, but I think I'll MacGyver my own wire guide because I have no idea what an ego coil head is


----------



## Marzuq (16/4/15)

there was previously a specific coil section but everyone chose not to use it and created their own threads for coil builds or showed off their coils in the appropriate atty threads.
I tried getting the coil section going but most prefered their old methods...


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

lmao. good luck man. im excited to see! haha weird i know. have a coil fetish

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (16/4/15)

Marzuq said:


> there was previously a specific coil section but everyone chose not to use it and created their own threads for coil builds or showed off their coils in the appropriate atty threads.
> I tried getting the coil section going but most prefered their old methods...



Together we can change! Also if we annoy the mods enough so they move threads to the section it might help to get the ball rolling.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Marzuq (16/4/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> Together we can change! Also if we annoy the mods enough so they move threads to the section it might help to get the ball rolling.



I am one of the mods...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DemonicBunnee (16/4/15)

Marzuq said:


> I am one of the mods...



Are you volunteering to move some threads? 

Nah I just meant that as the rest of us peasants spot a thread that is purely coil dedicated, like the ones in the newbie corner we throw out an (eg.) @Marzuq, because I know that it's a nightmare for mods to look at every single thread.


----------



## Marzuq (16/4/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> Are you volunteering to move some threads?
> 
> Nah I just meant that as the rest of us peasants spot a thread that is purely coil dedicated, like the ones in the newbie corner we throw out an (eg.) @Marzuq, because I know that it's a nightmare for mods to look at every single thread.




i cant remember exactly how it came that the threads i posted in the coil section got moved to an existing thread. Good luck with the poll tho. i still think a seperate section for coil builds is a good idea.

how it gets defined tho becomes tricky..
- by atty used
- by type of coil
- by resistance
- by wire guage or type of wire

just a few things to consider

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## kimbo (16/4/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> I tried making new Claptons last night, did not go well, much 32g was lost in the battle.... Will have to try the easy way I saw in that vid, but I think I'll MacGyver my own wire guide because I have no idea what an ego coil head is


 @DemonicBunnee i will send you one with your stuff

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/15)

Here is the coil section, use it: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/coils-for-specific-atomizers.f71/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## DemonicBunnee (16/4/15)

Andre said:


> Here is the coil section, use it: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/coils-for-specific-atomizers.f71/



Thanks Andre, not to be difficult, but could we perhaps change the name to "Coil Builds" or something and use the Suywwacs prefix when it is RDA/RTA specific builds? The reason for this is myself, and clearly others, missed this sub section and there must be a reason for that happening.

Like I said, maybe its just my OCD being silly, but it is easier if threads get started where they belong...


----------



## DemonicBunnee (16/4/15)

It actually seems like there is a duplication with the "Rebuildable Dripper Talk" and "Coils for specific atomizers" sections.

I also think "Rebuildable Dripper Talk" could be changed to something so it includes RTAs and doesn't seem like it's RDA exclusive. I know this might seem silly to some, but extra clarity does make things simpler especially for new users, which I'm sure we all want more of...

Edit: I need new glasses ok... I see there is a RTA section. My bad...


----------



## WHeunis (16/4/15)

I dont see a vote for _"it already exists, and has for a very long time"; 

people just need to stop being such attention whores thinking that their coil is somehow so very special that it deserves its own unique spot away from the dirty unwashed masses' coils_

Just sayin, it has been there for... pretty much from day 1 of me using this forum...

Reactions: Dislike 2


----------



## DemonicBunnee (16/4/15)

WHeunis said:


> I dont see a vote for _"it already exists, and has for a very long time";
> 
> people just need to stop being such attention whores thinking that their coil is somehow so very special that it deserves its own unique spot away from the dirty unwashed masses' coils_
> ^^Wow really? You might have intended it as some kind of joke, but then I don't think you would have tried to make it easy to miss, you know like the "coiling section"...
> ...



If you read the whole thread before posting you might have seen how the topic has evolved into me asking if we could rename the subsection to provide better clarity for it's purpose.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## ZoemDoef (16/4/15)

The will always be the 1....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (16/4/15)

DemonicBunnee said:


> Thanks Andre, not to be difficult, but could we perhaps change the name to "Coil Builds" or something and use the Suywwacs prefix when it is RDA/RTA specific builds? The reason for this is myself, and clearly others, missed this sub section and there must be a reason for that happening.
> 
> Like I said, maybe its just my OCD being silly, but it is easier if threads get started where they belong...





DemonicBunnee said:


> It actually seems like there is a duplication with the "Rebuildable Dripper Talk" and "Coils for specific atomizers" sections.
> 
> I also think "Rebuildable Dripper Talk" could be changed to something so it includes RTAs and doesn't seem like it's RDA exclusive. I know this might seem silly to some, but extra clarity does make things simpler especially for new users, which I'm sure we all want more of...
> 
> Edit: I need new glasses ok... I see there is a RTA section. My bad...


Some good points, which I am sure the mods/admins team will consider when looking at the structure again. Imo it must be done holistically otherwise chaos ensues - as has been the case when forums and sub forums were just created on demand and has resulted in some of the problems you raise. Personally, I am not a fan of the term "suywwacs" as it is not easily understood on the face of it.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (16/4/15)

Hi guys

Thanks for all the suggestions and for creating this thread @DemonicBunnee 

The Admin and Mod team have noted a few suggestions already regarding the forum structure and as @Andre correctly pointed out, it needs to be tweaked - but holistically, rather than bit by bit. 

Nevertheless, I agree that the coils for specific atomisers threads are hidden and thats maybe why people dont use them. Also, I agree that SUYWWACS is not an easy term to understand for someone using these threads for the first time. 

We will make improvements, keep the suggestions rolling. We are taking note...

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Jakey (16/4/15)

Silver said:


> Hi guys
> 
> Thanks for all the suggestions and for creating this thread @DemonicBunnee
> 
> ...


Keep the suggestions and coils rolling man.
On a side note. Be it for or against an opinion, i dig the way this community gets involved...

Us all having a similar hobby, passion, lifestyle, pass-time, phase or however you would like to classify vaping in your life, brought us here and we should never forget that.

Our end goal and means might differ but we should never shun or look down on any other if what drives them differs to what drives ourselves. That being said we should all be able to suggest a ammendment / enhacement in any way we see fit without fearing a backlash. We have mods who IMO are doing a pretty decent job at keeping this forum tidy. They have the authority to impliment these changes (im yet to see a suggestion being ignored) and we should respect that. Ive been noticing a few comments recently by various members pushing the limits when it comes to being rude. Not lekker to see. 

Lets respect others opinions. click on the disagree or dislike button, perhaps post a reply stating why you feel the way you do and move on (similar to what has happened here, bar one or two replies). There's hundreds of threads that might appeal to what you're looking for and we can go wild on those. 

To each, his own. On this forum the "hers" are few and far between, but her own too. 

Im very tired, and this post is very long. I've typed this and have no energy to proof read so if what im saying sounds like im rambling you can add it to Robs next vid. Night Guys. #vapehard lol

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1 | Winner 1 | Thanks 1


----------

